# Toro snow blower surging



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am working on a Toro CCR 3650 with a 2 cycle B&S engine. It has a plastic carb and it is surging. I cleaned it with brake cleaner and still no better.
I have been told these have been know to have sealing issues as they can warp over time.

The gaskets to the intake look fine. It seem very finicky as to how tight the mounting bolts are. As I tighten then the surging gets worse.

My question is this: Is it ok to use a thin layer of gasket maker on the carb to engine intake surfaces?

In case you are wondering a new carb is over $100. Although they are metal and this problem will go away.
Thanks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I wouldnt. To many things to clog up and I dont know of any sealant that will stand up to gasoline over time.

As an alternative you might try sanding the parts flat again. Get a piece of glass and tape the sandpaper to it. As you sand the mating surfaces any imperfections will show up immediately. (Try not to remove anything that is suppose to be there though!) :cheers2:


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

There are some new aftermarket replacement carbs on Ebay from China for around $20 USD.

If you can wait 4 weeks it may be the best solution. And they are the metal design.


----------

